# [Tutorial] - Transform Your Windows XP into Linux Ubuntu without Customization Pack!



## Worried From Bugs (Mar 21, 2009)

*NOTE=> This Tutorial is created for Windows XP users, who wants to transform their Windows XP into Linux ubuntu! So please Do not comment below that Ubuntu is Available for free, Why Not install ubuntu Like that....*

*i413.photobucket.com/albums/pp220/rahul964/XP_to_ubuntu.jpg

If you are using Windows XP but want to enjoy the Linux Ubuntu look, then this tutorial will help you.

 After following this tutorial, you will get the same Linux Ubuntu look in your Windows XP. Below is a list of things which are going to change after in this tutorial:


*Linux Visual Style*
*Icons*
*Boot Screen
*
*Cursors*
*About Ubuntu Dialog Box*
*Shutdown Dialog Box*
*Ubuntu Firefox Skin*
*Ubuntu Styler*
*Ubuntu System Properties*
*Wallpapers*
*Ubuntu Logon Screen
*
*Few other Changes…*
*1. Linux Visual Style*​You can get the same look in Windows XP by using following theme:
​ *i413.photobucket.com/albums/pp220/rahul964/ubuntu_theme.jpg​ 
 *www.mediafire.com/?noncjnlnhmw
*2. Linux Icons*You can use following icon pack to install them in XP:
​ *i413.photobucket.com/albums/pp220/rahul964/ubuntu_icons.jpg​ 
*How to Install Ubuntu icons?
*Run ‘IconTweaker and install. Then simply run IconTweaker from the start menu and drag ‘Ubuntu Icontweaker Theme’ into the window.​ * IconTweaker Software Already provided in the Folder!
​*Read Full Article from Here*​


----------



## Worried From Bugs (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: [Tutorial] - Transform Your Windows XP into Linux Ubuntu without Customization Pa*

*11. Ubuntu Logon Screen*​You can get a similar Ubuntu Logon Screen in Windows XP:

*i413.photobucket.com/albums/pp220/rahul964/ubuntu_logon.jpg​
*Read Full Article from Here*


----------



## kapsicum (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: [Tutorial] - Transform Your Windows XP into Linux Ubuntu without Customization Pa*

gr8 job man...


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: [Tutorial] - Transform Your Windows XP into Linux Ubuntu without Customization Pa*

Nice tutorial but this kinds of tutorials are flooded in the internet, no offense though....looks like you've given much time on it....great..!


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: [Tutorial] - Transform Your Windows XP into Linux Ubuntu without Customization Pa*

Nive tutorial buddy ... keep it up !


----------



## ico (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: [Tutorial] - Transform Your Windows XP into Linux Ubuntu without Customization Pa*

Very nice.


----------



## topgear (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: [Tutorial] - Transform Your Windows XP into Linux Ubuntu without Customization Pa*

Wow! Very nice & Cool. Congrats & Thanks buddy.


----------



## blueshift (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: [Tutorial] - Transform Your Windows XP into Linux Ubuntu without Customization Pa*

Awesome tutorial man.
I liked it and good that you gave appropriate credits.
Good luck.


----------



## Garbage (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: [Tutorial] - Transform Your Windows XP into Linux Ubuntu without Customization Pa*

Nice tut..


----------



## mac555 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: [Tutorial] - Transform Your Windows XP into Linux Ubuntu without Customization Pa*

nice work.......


----------



## Masroor (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: [Tutorial] - Transform Your Windows XP into Linux Ubuntu without Customization Pa*

gr8 work.. keep working


----------



## CA50 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: [Tutorial] - Transform Your Windows XP into Linux Ubuntu without Customization Pa*

hey buddy, can`t dwnld the ubuntu theme and icon pack, i think you deleted it, can you upload it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: [Tutorial] - Transform Your Windows XP into Linux Ubuntu without Customization Pa*

 Good ONe


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: [Tutorial] - Transform Your Windows XP into Linux Ubuntu without Customization Pa*

I was thinking about Ubuntu 9.10 in aero look. Anybody?


----------



## CA50 (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: [Tutorial] - Transform Your Windows XP into Linux Ubuntu without Customization Pa*

Hi i asked u 2 give proper link for da themes n icons. Plz


----------



## Krow (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: [Tutorial] - Transform Your Windows XP into Linux Ubuntu without Customization Pa*

I don't think OP visits this forum anymore. He posted in March guys. 

@ Siddharta why would anyone want aero in Ubuntu. Get KDE or even better use compiz fusion. Aero is pwned by compiz really and that too with much lesser resources consumed.


----------



## techieboy12 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: [Tutorial] - Transform Your Windows XP into Linux Ubuntu without Customization Pa*

gr8 work :0


----------

